# OT Star Wars vs Star Trek



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Just for fun because it seems to get too serious around here.

Ok this has been discussed on another board but the thread got locked when people started saying things about the other members mothers or some stuff. 

So...

Who would win in a fight?

Enterprise E vs Star Destroyer?

The Ent E can maneuver like a fighter, has multiple phaser banks and quantum torpedo's and shields. 

The Star Destroyer has massive armor, shields, hundreds of turbolasers and wings of TIE's.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This is so geeky... I love it!

I always had the impression the technology in the TREK universe was more advanced than that of the S.W. universe. Not sure what I'm basing that on exactly, but in the battle scenario you posit I'll go with the Enterprise.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm a bigger ST fan than SW, but I'd go with the Star Destroyer. Just the TIE squadrons alone give it an edge. The E-E would die of a thousand cuts.

José


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Yep! Things get blowed up real good in the SW universe. I doubt ANY ship lasts very long if there is a concentrated attack upon it.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes the TIES would be an issue for the Ent, but I think all of it would have to focus on the power levels of a turbo laser and a phaser; which one is more powerful? And how much damage could a quantum torpedo do to the hull of the SD? Could a turbolaser penetrate the Ent's shields?

If Vader was on board the SD he could do a choke hold on Picard too, these are all factors that need to be considered. 


This might help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNxhrPaaCA4&search=Star%20Trek%20


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

The Star Destroyer would win that one hands down.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I've always had a problem with the whole idea of a starship manuevering like a fighter. A Starship is a large, massive vessel. Equipped with an impulse drive plus manuevering thrusters (used to help steer the ship.. that's a clue there) These ships are NOT fighters, they are ships of the line and are slow and cumbersome (on the galactic scale.. still faster than all get out to our reference).

Having stated my thoughts there, I still give the advantage to the Enterprise. Even without fighters, she is a battleship.. the phasers can lock and fire rapidly, plus the quantum torpedoes can put a hurting on a squadron of TIE's. I believe the weaponry on the E is more advanced.. SW has Laser cannons.... typically lower energy yeild. Plus another advantage of the E is modulated shields... they can frequencty shift and easily prevent the lasers from getting anywhere near the ship. 
It also seems that the Star Trek universe has a far better grasp of FLT travel. E is warping all over the galaxy, merely plot a course and go.. In the SW universe it seems there is a lot longer prep period to go FTL. Enterprise could warp out.. warp in, fire and warp out again before the Empire ships can even begin to plot a course.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

nnnooo!!!!!!!! :freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Starfleet? Ha ha ha!!

If_* I *_were aboard the Star Destroyer *I* would strangle Picard and that wimpy Klingon with my dirty socks, which I conveniently keep handy at all times, as you can see.










If you thought the _*Force *_was powerful, take a whif of those things after tramping about the galaxy in this get up for a few days.

_Darth Smelliest_


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Enterprise could warp out.. warp in, fire and warp out again before the Empire ships can even begin to plot a course.


Not if the Empire called in an Interdictor to keep ships from going to warp.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Death Star vs Borg Ship?

Vaders Force vs Spocks Mind Control?

C3PO vs Nomad?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> Starfleet? Ha ha ha!!
> 
> If_* I *_were aboard the Star Destroyer *I* would strangle Picard and that wimpy Klingon with my dirty socks, which I conveniently keep handy at all times, as you can see.
> 
> ...



LOL! Awesome outfit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> I've always had a problem with the whole idea of a starship manuevering like a fighter. A Starship is a large, massive vessel. Equipped with an impulse drive plus manuevering thrusters (used to help steer the ship.. that's a clue there) These ships are NOT fighters, they are ships of the line and are slow and cumbersome (on the galactic scale.. still faster than all get out to our reference).


That's one issue I had with Nemesis. 

These huge capital ships are flying around like TIE's then all of a sudden when the Ent and the Scimitar are facing each other, the Scimitar suddenly can't maneuver any better than a garbage barge, and can't get out of the way when the Ent is sllooooowly advancing on thrusters. 

So, during the crash scene the ships are moving like they actually should given their size, so they did come back to reality there at the last so it's not all bad.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

terryr said:


> C3PO vs Nomad?


No contest: Nomad. Now, if you would've said R2D2 vs. Nomad...

Cool costume, Huzz! :thumbsup:

José


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

REL said:


> That's one issue I had with Nemesis.
> 
> These huge capital ships are flying around like TIE's then all of a sudden when the Ent and the Scimitar are facing each other, the Scimitar suddenly can't maneuver any better than a garbage barge, and can't get out of the way when the Ent is sllooooowly advancing on thrusters.
> 
> So, during the crash scene the ships are moving like they actually should given their size, so they did come back to reality there at the last so it's not all bad.


Exactly. I think they just forgot that the warp drive only creates the warp field.. you still need the impulse engines to move the ship and those two little impulse engines aren't going to make a capital ship move like a jackrabbit. That's why you see either HUGE or MANY engines on the empire ships.. that whole thrust to weight ration thingie....

The battle of the Mutara Nebula was perfectly executed.... large, slow and suspenseful. When Enterprise is trying to get away from the Reliant on aux power..crawling along.. perfect... I wanted to jump up to the screen and push! THAT is how starships move.


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Enterprise could warp out.. warp in, fire and warp out again before the Empire ships can even begin to plot a course.


And as the Enterprise is goofing off by warping in and out, they're getting shot at by an ISD, several squadrons of T/F, T/A, T/I and need I say Tie Bomber?

All the ISD would have to do is sit and wait or bring in an Interdictor class.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well In my Opinion I would have to say the SD, Its Bigger, Has Support Vehicles and the Power of the Dark Side along with it LOL. 

Thats one thing that I found more realistic on the SW side, the capital ships were more cumbersom and not flying around like fighters per se. The SD also has many many Turbo Laser batteries that can essentially almost fire at once. Plus the sheer size of it versus the wimpy litte E compared to it LOL. Tractor Beams as well could hold the ship from flying around like a fighter while the SD totally blew it away LOL. 
Also not to mention I think the SD's had Ion Cannons as well, not big ones like the ones on Hoth but i think they did have them. One well aimed shot and the E would be a sitting duck LOL. 

And if all else fails they could bring in the Executor SSD (but then again the executor was taken out by a mere A wing fighter, that made no sense at all to me but the explosion was pretty good, and sad at the same time, Damn thats one impressive ship)


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Well In my Opinion I would have to say the SD, Its Bigger, Has Support Vehicles and the Power of the Dark Side along with it LOL.
> 
> Thats one thing that I found more realistic on the SW side, the capital ships were more cumbersom and not flying around like fighters per se. The SD also has many many Turbo Laser batteries that can essentially almost fire at once. Plus the sheer size of it versus the wimpy litte E compared to it LOL. Tractor Beams as well could hold the ship from flying around like a fighter while the SD totally blew it away LOL.
> Also not to mention I think the SD's had Ion Cannons as well, not big ones like the ones on Hoth but i think they did have them. One well aimed shot and the E would be a sitting duck LOL.
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head there.. Also, the Enterprise has to get close enough to shoot at the ISD... Does anyone know the range of the ISD vs. Enterprise?? Plus like you said, there's all the support fighters of the ISD.. what does Enterprise have? Scuttlecraft, oooooo-ahhhhhh. :thumbsup: Just my two pennies of course.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, how about THE wildcard...

Kirk vs Vader

and for the bonus bout:

Jabba's slave girls vs Orion slave girls...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

A Vorlon Planet killer would get rid of ANY of those wimpy SW or Trek ships. A planet killer would blast the Borg ships to tin foil! A Shadow planet killer would really provide a death of a thousand cuts!


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Y3a said:


> A Vorlon Planet killer would get rid of ANY of those wimpy SW or Trek ships. A planet killer would blast the Borg ships to tin foil! A Shadow planet killer would really provide a death of a thousand cuts!



I thought this was supposed to be about an ISD vs. The Enterprise.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok,lets turn the tables here,what if it were the alternate universe? Lets see, what would the Imperial Galactic Empire would do against Darth Vader? Me personally I think the Alternate Picard could win against Vader,since he would be more of an Nemesis to Vader than the Federation Picard of Present.He would try to either try to join Vader,steal his secrets and kill him,or just plain kill Vader just to keep the Empire strong.But I beleive that Vader would not stand a chance against the Empire. What do you think?


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> Ok,lets turn the tables here,what if it were the alternate universe? Lets see, what would the Imperial Galactic Empire would do against Darth Vader? Me personally I think the Alternate Picard could win against Vader,since he would be more of an Nemesis to Vader than the Federation Picard of Present.He would try to either try to join Vader,steal his secrets and kill him,or just plain kill Vader just to keep the Empire strong.But I beleive that Vader would not stand a chance against the Empire. What do you think?



And I suppose Vader would be stupid enough to just sit by and watch idly as this all transpired before him? Are only Starfleet Captains allowed to scheme and connive and outsmart their enemies? Come on....


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Yep, I think in the scheming, deception and down right evil dept the Sith reign supreme. I think in that area Starfleet Captains wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lovemy1971Camar said:


> And I suppose Vader would be stupid enough to just sit by and watch idly as this all transpired before him?


Maybe you haven't been paying attention; from a tactical standpoint Vader's an idiot.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Lovemy1971Camar said:


> And I suppose Vader would be stupid enough to just sit by and watch idly as this all transpired before him? Are only Starfleet Captains allowed to scheme and connive and outsmart their enemies? Come on....


No I wouldn't expect Vader to just stand there and watch or take anything,I just think it would be a more interesting scenerio to see what the Empire would do against him thats all I am saying.

Because I know the Federation Picard would try a peaceful solution to everything before they showed force,but the Empire against Vader,I think it would be a dogfight to the end. It be be Interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

REL said:


> Yep, I think in the scheming, deception and down right evil dept the Sith reign supreme. I think in that area Starfleet Captains wouldn't have a chance.


With what I purposed the Empire I believe would give Vader a run for his money.


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> Maybe you haven't been paying attention; from a tactical standpoint Vader's an idiot.


Perhaps that's why Palpatine employs "Admirals" who specialize in tactical naval combat.


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> No I wouldn't expect Vader to just stand there and watch or take anything,I just think it would be a more interesting scenerio to see what the Empire would do against him thats all I am saying.
> 
> Because I know the Federation Picard would try a peaceful solution to everything before they showed force,but the Empire against Vader,I think it would be a dogfight to the end. It be be Interesting to see the outcome.



I'd put my money on the Sith Strangle.. Quick & dirty.. No more Picard. It does make one think though. I'll give you that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lovemy1971Camar said:


> Perhaps that's why Palpatine employs "Admirals" who specialize in tactical naval combat.


Tell that to Moffs Tarkin and Jerjerod.


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> Tell that to Moffs Tarkin and Jerjerod.


Who? :tongue:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Moff Tarkin, the Commander of the Death Star
Moff Jerjerod (can't remember off hand is exact post)

Personally I think Vader would still kick ass. I mean come on now, He can strangle Picard either Federation one or empire one without even touching him or even being near him. 

And again, sheer size and support craft would still blow away the E.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Plus the Sith have the ability to sense things. Wether it be manuveurs or smelly underwear. 

Remember the Jedi used to be able to do that also till the future was clouded by the Darkside. 

And you also have to figure in that the Bad guys have better costumes so that contributes too LOLOLOL


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

What about transporters? Since the Star Destroyers don't seem to have much in the way of shields (the A-Wing in Jedi just plows right into the bridge of the Executor), couldn't the Enterprise just beam a torpedo inside and .... boom? For that matter, photon torpedos would probably do the same thing as the A-wing. Just aim one at the bridge and it could get ugly real fast! So it would seem, though I'm likely missing something.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Maybe this will help some of you out lol. 
Images are borrowed from Jeff Russells Starship Comparison site.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Based on the number of TurboLaser Batteries we saw in Empire while chasing the Falcon and Scenes from Jedi, I still think the SD could take the E, based on the size comparison above, the lasers themselves are about half as long as the E's engines. Sheer number of Batteries could overwhelm it LOL. 
(I have nothing against the E however I prefer the bad guys, their ships and Costumes are almost always better lol)

And transporters only work if shields are down so therefor the E would have to get the Sheilds down on the SD first.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

REL said:


> This might help.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNxhrPaaCA4&search=Star%20Trek%20


Way funny, boy I needed that!


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

dgtrekker said:


> Way funny, boy I needed that!


I have to agree that was funny,but pretty good for a dub! :thumbsup:


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*Please...*

OMG.

For modelers...who pride yourselves on accuracy...you're out of your minds.

The ENTERPRISE would attack at faster than light speeds before the Death Star even saw her arrive.

The power in the Trek universe so surpasses the SW Universe you can't even BEGIN to compare the two.

One well-placed phaser blast...buh-bye Death Star.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The Enterprise is by no means a pushover, but I'd go with the Star Destroyer. It seems that the Enterprise would just be overwhelmed by it's firepower. Even though the SD doe's not fire single, huge 'rays', I believe that the thousands of rounds unleashed by the scores of turbolaser cannon emplacements would eventually turn the E's hull into swiss cheese. Especially since Starfleet deflector technology always seems to leave something to be desired in combat.

On another note, few sci-fi ships can match the wow factor of seeing a Star Destroyer on the big screen. It's simply beautiful-and lethal looking. It's an almost timeless design that looks as good now as it did in '77.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

RMBurnett said:


> OMG.
> 
> For modelers...who pride yourselves on accuracy...you're out of your minds.
> 
> ...


Uh the deathstar is the size of a small planet (moon as Han Called it), the E is only about as big as Say a Fly next to the Deathstar. LOL. 
Thats kind of like a Master Replicas Lightsaber attacking a Full Size 1/1 Scale Borg Tactical Cube. 
And the Death Star Has Millions of Tubo Laser Cannons versus the SD's thousands.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The Ent E could fire a photon torpedo into it's exhaust vent.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

To quote the great Admiral Valkyrien from some other board I forget which. 

"Star Wars is clearly awesomer because Carrie Fisher's boobs are way nicer than Kate Mulgrew's."


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I knew this conversation would turn to boobs sooner or later.


----------



## keymaster (Dec 1, 2002)

scotpens said:


> I knew this conversation would turn to boobs sooner or later.


Didn't it start on boobs with the first post?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

So then that means the Voyager would win because of 7 of 9 

HEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> So then that means the Voyager would win because of 7 of 9
> 
> HEHEHEHEHEHE


Man you're right.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

REL said:


> Man you're right.


But what about T'Pol??


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

They're Smaller lol


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

We should probably stop before we have to edit this thread LOL


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> Ok,lets turn the tables here,what if it were the alternate universe? Lets see, what would the Imperial Galactic Empire would do against Darth Vader? Me personally I think the Alternate Picard could win against Vader,since he would be more of an Nemesis to Vader than the Federation Picard of Present.He would try to either try to join Vader,steal his secrets and kill him,or just plain kill Vader just to keep the Empire strong.But I beleive that Vader would not stand a chance against the Empire. What do you think?


I got to thinking a little bit about that.. If we did the alternate universes... If the "good" Picard becomes an "evil" Picard... Then the "evil" Vader would become a "good" Vader... Don't the "good guys" always win, one way or another?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> We should probably stop before we have to edit this thread LOL


Hey, at least since a moderator started the thread he could always lock it. :lol:

Maybe REL just wanted the experience of having to lock his own thread?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

REL said:


> "Star Wars is clearly awesomer because Carrie Fisher's boobs are way nicer than Kate Mulgrew's."


 That's not really a fair comparison. What about Fisher's vs. Sirtis' or Nichols' (in her prime).

José


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Lovemy1971Camar said:


> I got to thinking a little bit about that.. If we did the alternate universes... If the "good" Picard becomes an "evil" Picard... Then the "evil" Vader would become a "good" Vader... Don't the "good guys" always win, one way or another?



Not in the alternate universe,The Empire has always won. The Good always lose. Remember Mirror,Mirror from TOS series,The Hawkins were good in both Universes. And The Empire still had orders from Starfleet command to annilate them. So I don't think things would change except for the Empire here. Just my opinion.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Hey, at least since a moderator started the thread he could always lock it. :lol:
> 
> Maybe REL just wanted the experience of having to lock his own thread?


ROFLMAO


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Tyboy4umodels said:


> . . . Remember Mirror,Mirror from TOS series,The Hawkins were good in both Universes.


The Hawkins?









They were the Halkans — unless you mean the Hawkmen.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

scotpens said:


> The Hawkins?


 It felt like springtime on this February morning
Birds were singing your name
I can't recall the last time it made me feel alright...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

So I guess we finally decided that 7 of 9 has the best boobs, and Q could kill anyone in the Star Wars universe with a wave of his hand so Star Trek wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Lolol

sounds about right to me 


Now when is someone gonna come up with a GOOOOOD 7 of 9 Kit


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

REL said:


> So I guess we finally decided that 7 of 9 has the best boobs, and Q could kill anyone in the Star Wars universe with a wave of his hand so Star Trek wins. :thumbsup:


Biggest, not the best


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, in another department I always thought she looked great going! And come on, what about that 1,000 watt smile?

Huzz


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Lets see Vader do a choke hold on Data, or try anyway.

Picard could also call for help from a Klingon ship or 2 with cloaks engaged.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Regarding the original debate, I'd have to say in a one-on-one match strictly between Enterprise and an Imperial Star Destroyer, Enterprise would win simply because of the differences in technology.

First, whether it's realistic or not, the ISD has been shown to be sluggish while Enterprise has been shown to be rather nimble.

Second, Enterprise would be able to out-run any ship in the Star Wars galaxy. In Star Wars, their computers take several minutes to plot a course before accelerating to light speed; in Star Trek, they have the ability to plot their course in a matter of seconds then accelerate to speeds much faster than light speed.

Third, Enterprise's phasers are omni-directional, whereas the Star Destroyers cannons are uni-directional, so Enterprise would most likely be able to do more damage during each strike.

Given all of the above, I'd say Enterprise could warp in, perform a surgical strike using phasers and photon torpedoes, than warp out again before the Star Destroyer could even get a weapons lock on her. After repeated attacks, the Star Destroyer would eventually be crippled beyond use.

Regarding the most recent debate, I'll take Carrie Fisher in the infamous "metal bikini" (back in the day, that is) over all of those Star Trek women _combined_! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That slave girl outfit was something. It's all about suggestion. But you have to show something, too, I suppose. Nice balance, that one. 

I think the Enterprise would win, because the _Trek_ universe seems to have the market cornered on the _deus ex machina _, so they could pretty well get out of any jam.

Unless the shields give out. Again.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

^ That's true. In the Trek Picard could initiate an inverse tachyon beam that'll either disable TIEs, kill Vader or make all of the Empire Admirals incompetent all of the sudden.

And I agree, Vader's not a tactical genius. 

Still, I think the SD would kick E's butt from one end of the empire to the other.

José


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

SteveR said:


> I think the Enterprise would win, because the _Trek_ universe seems to have the market cornered on the _deus ex machina _, so they could pretty well get out of any jam.


Absolutely!! At the moment certain defeat, Picard could just have Data reconfigure the main deflector to emit an inverse-tachyon-pulse-something-or-other and knock that stardestroyer out of commision. In the end it always comes down to the main deflector dish!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Proton vs Photon.

Scotty vs R2 units.

Princess Leia vs Yeoman Rand.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Now if Data had the force with him ...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Regarding the TIE fighters, if anyone remebers the Next Generation 
episode "Conundrum", the _ENTERPRISE_ fights her way through 
the Lysian defenses in order to reach a command base. One of those 
defense measures is a group (fleet?) of small fighters. The _Galaxy_-class 
_ENTERPRISE_ easily deals with. ONE phaser bank fires quickly, 
and repeatedly, to destroy all those fighters. It took about three seconds.

The _Sovereign_-class _ENTERPRISE_ is more advanced. I think 
she would have no problem wiping out the squadrons of TIE fighters.

As far as the battle with a Star Destroyer, I think the _ENTERPRISE_ 
would win. She has better shields, more powerful weapons, and greater maneuverability.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Now if Data had the force with him ...


Nawww, the only Trek character that could _possibly_ be a Jedi would be Spock. Data would be more like...well, C-3PO.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think Buzz LightYear could whup both Vader and Picard.

_*To Infinity - And Beyond!!!*_

Huzz


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... but Captain Marvel _is_ the World's Mightiest Mortal.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Careful there Space Ranger! :tongue:


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Nawww, the only Trek character that could _possibly_ be a Jedi would be Spock. Data would be more like...well, C-3PO.



Data would also be sliced & diced by a lightsaber. Just levitate him with the force and toss a lightsaber into his neural net. Poof, no more Data. :devil:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RMBurnett said:


> OMG.
> 
> For modelers...who pride yourselves on accuracy...you're out of your minds.
> 
> ...


"OMG" did he really like, say like, Oh-My-God???
like, that's totally like, I don't know...


Then our glorious BB owner and fearlous leader.....



capt Locknar said:


> Uh the deathstar is the size of a small planet (moon as Han Called it), the E is only about as big as Say a Fly next to the Deathstar. LOL.
> Thats kind of like a Master Replicas Lightsaber attacking a Full Size 1/1 Scale Borg Tactical Cube.
> And the Death Star Has Millions of Tubo Laser Cannons versus the SD's thousands.


Then the moderator who started the thread responds...



REL said:


> The Ent E could fire a photon torpedo into it's exhaust vent.


Guys, I assure you. I know a little bit of our friends, and they are no where near this nerdy... * in the mirror universe...*

I'm very very afraid guys! Perfesser Coffee, the only one left with the *power of the almighty moderator button*, always seems a hair away from going over the edge himself  (not that we don't love his particular brand of insanity, I find it refreshing and funny myself), but now he seems to be the "Obe-Wan Kanobe" of the group!!!

Help us Obe-Wan Kanobe!
We seem to be moments away from your being our only hope!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

The above exchange reminds me of another video I once saw and just found for your viewing pleasure. And don't worry Star Wars fans, Star Trek fans get involved towards the end of this video.

Enjoy! 

http://gamefiles.blueyonder.co.uk/blueyondergames/trailers/ROFL.STARWARS.NERDS.wmv


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok ya lost me on that post Chuck, Maybe I aint awake yet though


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> Ok ya lost me on that post Chuck, Maybe I aint awake yet though


Don't worry. It'll get clearer after your second cup of coffee...

Check out my video link http://gamefiles.blueyonder.co.uk/blueyondergames/trailers/ROFL.STARWARS.NERDS.wmv and enjoy... 

Don't drink any liquids in front of your computer while watching this, though...


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

actually the post above that one was the one I was referring to


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> actually the post above that one was the one I was referring to


I assumed so. Have that second cup and eventually I think that one will be clearer too...

pokin' fun at people, jibes and jokes are way less funny when you have to explain 'em...


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

No I was confused at Perfessor Coffey having the almighty moderator power???


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> No I was confused at Perfessor Coffey having the almighty moderator power???


What is that, anyway? Do you point a sword to the sky and yell, "By the power of Greyskull"?

José


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> What is that, anyway? Do you point a sword to the sky and yell,
> "By the power of Greyskull"?


Or maybe a keyboard and yell:


"By the power of HobbyTalk!


*I AM A MODERATOR!!!*"


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

It would be really cool if Dave has a scaredy cat that turns into a ferocious battle beast too... :jest:

José


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> No I was confused at Perfessor Coffey having the almighty moderator power???


 
i.e. I was alluding to the fact that he seemed to be the only moderator not loosing it and diving into the nerd fest over this issue. 

I'm the first to admit my own nerdiness, but it seemed to be getting a bit deep in here after reading that three post exchange... 

So nobody thought the video was funny? 

I thought it was a bit rough on fans but could not help doing a couple of spit takes the first time I saw it. Hence the don't drink any liquids while watching warning.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee's a moderator? Are you sure you're not thinking of Steven Coffey?

José


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So nobody thought the video was funny?


The video _was_ funny. My favorite bit was where Triumph asks that girl what it's like to be surrounded by a bunch of guys who would never know how to please her.

José


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

El Gato said:


> PerfesserCoffee's a moderator? Are you sure you're not thinking of Steven Coffey?
> 
> José


 
Aren't they the same guy?  


Ooops...

You're right.

My mistake.

Got my coffee blends confused...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

El Gato said:


> The video _was_ funny. My favorite bit was where Triumph asks that girl what it's like to be surrounded by a bunch of guys who would never know how to please her.
> 
> José


Mine was the ending where "Spock" was apparently telling all the Star Wars fans to "Live Long and Prosper."

Don't know why they digitized that out... :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

My second favorite was watching the ubergeeks, who knew they were on National TV, act out a scene from one of the movies. Nothing like seeing a 300lb bald guy dressed like a Jedi pretending to be swimming and mouthing the words of that annoying ass reptile that sounded like Aunt Jemima. 


...*AND BEFORE ANYONE SAYS ANTHING, I DIDN'T MAKE HIM SOUND LIKE AUNT JEMIMA, GEORGE LUCAS DID.*


----------



## CaptDistraction (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, nerds.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

CaptDistraction said:


> lol, nerds.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Very Funny Video,thanks Chuck! :lol: :roll:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

And here's proof the SD would win...
http://sovereignreplicas.com/Paybackcopy1.jpg






Borrowed from here
http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29640


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thats a bad ass picture there.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

[geek]That's te E-A, though, not the E-E[/geek]

José


----------

